# Nach Satellitenkabelverlängerung kein Signal mehr?



## Eroli (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben gerade im Zuge einer Renovierung unser Kabel etwas verlängern müssen.
Das neu eingebaute Kabelstück (etwa 12m) hat einen Widerstand von 6,5 Ohm. Am Receiver wird nur noch 0% Signal angezeigt. Lassen wir die Verlängerung weg, klappt alles wie gewöhnlich - nur mit eben nicht.


Kann es sein, dass Signal aufgrund dre 12m bzw 6,5Ohm mehr Widerstand, nicht mehr vom Receiver genutzt werden kann, da es zu schlecht geworden ist?
Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen?

Eroli


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Verbindungsstück in Ordnung ?
Leitung 75Ohm ?
Qualität der Leitung ? Doppelt geschrimt ?

Verbindungen zw. Leitung und Steckern getestet ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juni 2007)

Es könnte auch sein dass die Verlängerung einfach nur gebrochen ist. Ich würde das Kabel mal durchtesten, oder durchtesten lassen. Oder einfach mal ein anderes Probieren.


----------



## Eroli (2. Juni 2007)

Ich habe eine DUrchgangsprüfung mit dem Messgerät gemacht, es ist alles in Ordnung, Durchgang ist auf jeden Fall da.
Das Messgerät hat mir dabei auch den Widerstand von 6,5 Ohm angezeigt(nur für das neue Stück)...

EDIT: Verbindungen sind ok - haben auch durchgang.
Leitung ist 75ohm doppelt geschirmt(glaube ich) oder einfach. Aber auf jeden fall nicht ungeschirmt und selbst dann sollte ich doch wenigsten ins paaar prozente Signal haben...

EDIT:
Ohne Verlängerung zeigt der Receiver ürbrigens Bild und Ton an. Also der isses auch nicht...


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Ist die Verlängerung gekauft oder selbst zusammengestöpselt ?

Ich vermute BNC zum Aufdrehen..
Ist in einem der Stecker n Kurzschluß ? Beim Aufrdrehen des BNC-Kopfes übersehen ?

Ein Adapter? So ein Röllchen/Tönnchen mit 2x BNC-weiblich ? durchgemessen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Eroli (2. Juni 2007)

Ok, fehler gefunden. Ich habe die Isolierung abgeschnitten, das war der Fehler.

Danke für eure Mithilfe, der letze Post ging ja schon so etwas in die Richtung 

Ciao,
Eroli


----------

